# Cat food recipes and supplements



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I _had_ all 3 cats on raw. Until yesterday. 

Penny suddenly decided she didn't want to eat raw anymore yesterday. She will, however, still eat raw liver. She's eating seared meat and raw liver until I can find some recipes.

I can't get her to eat raw, yet. For now I'm looking for a recipe that contains no grains or dairy. And supplements that are as natural as possible. They can't contain any yeast, wheat, corn, sugar, maltodextrin or anything of that sort. So far my search has been fruitless.

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I think you are giving up way too easy. Just because a cat misses a meal or two doesn't mean anything. IF your cats are outside/inside cats, she may be getting her food outside. She may have an upset tummy and doesn't feel like eating. Raw fed cats don't just stop eating raw for no reason. Maybe she just doesn't like whatever you fed yesterday.

Worst case scenario is that you get her some kibble (any kind, it doesn't matter) ... feed JUST A LITTLE ... 4 or 5 or 6 nuggets along with a piece of raw something (again did doesn't matter too much what). The kibble will get her started eating but shouldn't be nearly enough to get her full. She will finish on the raw stuff. One of my cats sometimes gets his a$$ on his shoulders and decides he won't eat. I can put 2 or 3 pieces of some cat "Temptations" over his drumstick. He will eat the Temptations then finish off the drumstick. You just have to use your head. We are humans, we can outsmart these little creatures. :smile:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

She's missed more than a meal or two. It had been over 24 hours since she had last eaten. For the last week or two she's been very picky about it. As in wandering around looking around for something else to eat, picking at her food and meowing angrily at me for something else. She wasn't eating as much as she should have been. They are no longer inside/outside cats.

You think I should try cooking the food a little less each time to trick her into eating it raw again? I'm just frustrated with her right now. She's been the hardest cat to get to eat raw and after a couple of weeks eating raw fine, she had/is having a relapse and wants cooked again.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Paws&Tails said:


> You think I should try cooking the food a little less each time to trick her into eating it raw again?


Thats another approach you might try. I've never tried it but it just may work. I would try that before I gave up and surrendered to her.

Exactly what are you feeding her?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

You could also try another type of meat if she's just getting bored. I know Willie started eating raw with much more enthusiasm when I started feeding some rabbit (he especially liked rabbit bones much better than chicken bones).

Even when feeding canned food I need to constantly rotate brands and flavors to keep them from getting sick of the same thing over and over.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Thats another approach you might try. I've never tried it but it just may work. I would try that before I gave up and surrendered to her.
> 
> Exactly what are you feeding her?


White meat varies between chicken, turkey, quail, cornish hen and duck. Red meat varies between beef, lamb, emu and rabbit. Organ meals are Monday and Thursday for lunch followed by a bone-in meal for dinner. Fish is once a week on Sunday mornings.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

That is a wonderful diet. You won't find better anywhere. It's worth working for to keep that going. There should be some of that that he would eat raw. If not, there is something else wrong but I have no idea what.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Have you checked in her mouth? Maybe she has a sore or hurt tooth. Just a thought. My youngest cat started turning food down about a month ago. I checked his mouth everything fine. I played tuffie for a while cause he was eating a little but I finally switched what I was feeding and he's back to being a food crazed little thing!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Nani said:


> Have you checked in her mouth? Maybe she has a sore or hurt tooth. Just a thought. My youngest cat started turning food down about a month ago. I checked his mouth everything fine. I played tuffie for a while cause he was eating a little but I finally switched what I was feeding and he's back to being a food crazed little thing!


I feel so horrible!! I checked her mouth and at first look I didn't see anything. I had my mom hold her wrapped in a towel so I could get a better look. She has a crack in one of her upper molars. It was hard to see at first, but it's definitely there. I'm going to take her to the vet this afternoon.

What's the typical treatment for this? Extraction? Root canal??

Do I need to continue feeding her what I am or feed ground raw meat for now?? I guess it makes sense that she would only eat raw liver. That's easier to eat than raw meat.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

it will definately get pulled. Feed her ground stuff for a couple of days and she should be normal after that.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

She had her tooth pulled on the 14th (of March). I fed her Nature's Variety Instinct Raw food for a week and then switched her back. She favored the ground commercial raw for a few days but went back to PMR nicely.


----------

